# different breeds living together, multiple wethers?



## watchdogps (Jun 17, 2011)

I will be getting two adult southdown babydolls later this year. A wether and a ewe. I dont have "plans" to get any more, but if I find myself adoring these things, and wanted more, would I be able to get different breeds to live with them? I know people do have mixed flocks, but I guess I am wondering if a standard size would be okay with the babydolls? I wouldnt be doing any breeding, so can multiple wethers be okay together or do I need to only get ewes if I have a wether?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 17, 2011)

Multiple breeds should be fine. Babydoll Southdowns are small but stocky and sturdy.  And multiple wethers do just fine together.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I have 4 katahdin ewe lambs, 4 Barbados black belly lambs, a small mixed wether and two adult Blackbelly ewes living together.  they get along great!  Penny is the oldest and when she calls, they all come running.  When they are grown the Katahdins will be the biggest but I think that won't matter to them.  They don't seem to recognize there is a difference in their breeds.  

Yesterday I picked up a Barbados Blackbelly ram who's 15 months old.  I put him in with my Katahdin ram, who's 4 months old and only a little smaller.  They gently head butted for a few minutes, then went to the hay rack and ate, side by side.  

I don't think you will have any problems adding more animals. From what I have seen with sheep, they are so nice and gentle with others of their species, even if the breed is different.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jun 18, 2011)

I have two horses, two sheep, one cow, and one goat all sharing the same pasture/barn.  And it works wonderfully.  (it took a few weeks of a close eye, but no realy problems) so I would think different breeds of sheep should be easy peasy.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know as I'd say my sheep are "so nice and gentle with each other" -- even the ewes can be pretty persistant in head-banging another ewe until the headbangee sees whose feed tub it REALLY is (or who gets to sit in what big of shade, or whether anyone but the shetland is allowed in this particular corner of the paddock, or whatever the issue of the moment happens to be). It's not real gentle headbanging either. But it's not like they HURT each other, and they seem to expect it.

But you know, I have two dairy-type (British Milksheep X Dorset) ewes and a shetland ewe who is probably half their weight; and it is the *shetland* who's in charge 

Pat


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 19, 2011)

As long as you are not crazy like me, a shepherd who likes and has the wilder breeds that produce the trophy rams, I don't think you should have a problem.  

Our rams charge each other making a loud bang with they hit heads.  They chip each others horns and sometimes there is blood.

Our ewes will challenge each other from time to time by lowering their heads and sometimes butting.  Haven't a clue as to why because I see them doing this when they are free ranging.  They also paw each other.  Our bottle babies paw me.  What they are asking me for is a mystery.


----------

